# New Substrate



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

OK, by many peoples recamondations I got rid of the crushed walnut shells as my substrate. I bought some aspen pelets, I hope they are better.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

pamonster said:


> OK, by many peoples recamondations I got rid of the crushed walnut shells as my substrate. I bought some aspen pelets, I hope they are better.
> [snapback]869476[/snapback]​


what is it for what to house in the cage


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

are those the things that look like turtle food and swell up when water touchs them?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

redbellypacu said:


> what is it for what to house in the cage
> [snapback]870149[/snapback]​


my bosc


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i would just use paper towel or astro turf if u are to concerned


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i would just use paper towel or astro turf if u are to concerned
> [snapback]872372[/snapback]​


I was never too concerned, but at the recomondation of others I changed, he seems happier too, no more haveing little walnut shells stuck to him when he comes out of the water


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I use wood chips,


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I use wood chips in my snakes cage.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I use wood chips in my snakes cage.
> [snapback]872926[/snapback]​


the only problem is you have to use a buttload to make it enough for a bigger snake to burrow, i watched mine try one time and all that was under the chips was his head, he was like a giant snowplow :laugh:

i heard aspen is bad because it can cause respritory infections and also can be ingested


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i heard aspen is bad because it can cause respritory infections and also can be ingested
[snapback]873180[/snapback]​[/quote]

how does it cause respritory infections and if he eats it he deserves to die.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pamonster said:


> i heard aspen is bad because it can cause respritory infections and also can be ingested
> [snapback]873180[/snapback]​


how does it cause respritory infections and if he eats it he deserves to die.
[snapback]873245[/snapback]​[/quote]
i dont know how it does, but sometimes snakes can ingest it accidently when eating food


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

anything that a snake gets in to its body can do harm and may even kill your snake like ceadar bedding. that why when you feed your snake you should tank them out of there tank and put them into another one with nothing in it so that there is no worry about them getting of the bedding in there mouth or anything.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

redbellypacu said:


> anything that a snake gets in to its body can do harm and may even kill your snake like ceadar bedding. that why when you feed your snake you should tank them out of there tank and put them into another one with nothing in it so that there is no worry about them getting of the bedding in there mouth or anything.
> [snapback]876104[/snapback]​


Yes, but I have a Savannah Monitor


----------

